# Young Earth or Old Earth Creationism



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 21, 2006)

my desire for this thread is not to begin discussion on a previously exhausted topic, but rather to take a poll on how many board members hold to YE or OE theories, and to be able to maintain anonymity for those that desire to choose what may be the minority position. thanks for voting!


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 21, 2006)

Matthew, my desire in posting this response is not to stir up or further the young earth/old earth controversy but to say that I love your avatar.


----------

